# Knicks are soo hyped why?



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

why does ESPN say the knicks are great they are going to the finals and stuff like that and yet they suck. just check their record.

P.S someone just kill steaven a smith. what an Ahole, his prediction are that hornets and knicks going to conferece finals LOL


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> why does ESPN say the knicks are great they are going to the finals and stuff like that and yet they suck. just check their record.
> 
> P.S someone just kill steaven a smith. what an Ahole, his prediction are that hornets and knicks going to conferece finals LOL


checking their record says nothing...since they made those trades they have been playing well, and thats the reason for all the hype.....also they are a NY team, they are going to get attention no matter what


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

What have they done after the trades LOL


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Knicks are soo hyped why?*



> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> checking their record says nothing...since they made those trades they have been playing also, and thats the reason for all the hype.....also they are a NY team, they are going to get attention no matter what


HEAT>KNICKS


i really like heat's chances in the playoffs


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Simple, all NY teams get so much talk, and Knicks are getting a lot of talk now because of the A-Rod trade that happened in NY also.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

More than likely, all of the "media" thinks that Zeke, Lenny, Starbury & <b>Tim Thomas(LOL)</b> will turn the franchise around. I'd say that is a good assumption, as they didn't have any other likely scenario going, but to advance to the playoffs.

As for making the finals, maybe they should not get so emotionally involved and just allow them to make the playoffs before thinking anything more than that right now.


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

DAM they should be worrying about getting to .500, they suck


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You're probably going to need to give more to backup your opinion than saying "look at their record" and "they suck." The first doesn't mean too much since they've made many trades over the course of the season, so who's to say that games from earlier in the season are at all indicative of how good this current team is? The second is just a nothing argument.


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I hate anything New York (Call it the Bostonian in me) but they have improved a lot since they got Stephon.

Who knew Isiah had a brain and new how to use it :laugh: 

they are actually an exciting team to watch too (OH MY GOD, Have my Celtics sunk that low: 
BRING BACK ANTOINE!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

They have got a lot better, but I heard a lot of radio stations around here like "We'll, they are in like 7th place, but can move up to 6, and first is just around the corner". I think there is just a lot of hype since the team in one of the (if not the) biggest market has a team that can actually do something.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

The reason my Knicks are being hyped is they went from no hope and no young talent to acquiring young talent and went from out of the playoffs to in a playoff spot all in a matter of a month since Isiaah came on board. We still need some more fine tuning and a few more moves but at least the Knicks are a playoff team again and at least they matter and have an exciting hometown franchise player in Marbury, thats why the hype.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

With all the transfers that have taken place and the fact that the team is based in NY, it's no wonder that the Knicks are hyped up really highly.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The Knicks are hyped? Really? I haven't heard a thing about the Knicks or any other team in the NBA lately. In fact, I haven't heard a thing about football, tennis, or hockey. It's been all A-Rod all the ****ing time over here.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Big deal. I am impressed by the performance by the Heat. If they keep doing this like they are in this moment, would probably take themselves into playoffs.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> DAM they should be worrying about getting to .500, they suck


They don't have to worry about getting to the .500 mark because they're already 6th in the east! Of course, if it wasn't for the Nets 13 game winning streak, the Knicks probably would've had a slim chance to become 1st in the Central Division, therefore making them 2nd in the east. I mean, if you didn't like Isiah Thomas before, I'm not saying to like him now, but you have to at least respect what he's done to this Knicks team. They've gone from a team with no chance to make it to the playoffs to 6th in the east. Sure, they won't make it far in the playoffs, especially if they gotta face Detroit in first round, but it's a good start because at least they're in the playoffs. Ignore their bad record! It's because they got off to a horrible start. Next season, they're definetely gonna be playoff contendors, with a .500 record or above!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> P.S someone just kill steaven a smith. what an Ahole, his prediction are that hornets and knicks going to conferece finals LOL



Wahhhhh?? :laugh: Steven Smith is da man! Him along with Bill Walton would make a great sportcasting team. They would be contradicting each other every other sentence they said out of there mouths. It would be quite funny.


----------



## eza (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah I'm not really getting these final predications. I mean be honest, its mostly about Marbury being there now. But dude was in Phoneix with two great players in Amere and The Matrix and they did what? Now hes on a team with a good player here and there and more bums. Tim Thomas? PLEASE! I would have kept KVH before trading for that bum. Knicks can be good soon but they wont be "THAT GOOD" anytime soon.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> What have they done after the trades LOL


Well I guess 6-4 in the last 10 games *is* better than 20-26 in their first 46  . Of course they're getting shelled today at home.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Knicks are soo hyped why?*



> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> 
> 
> HEAT>KNICKS
> ...


HAHHAHAAHA when has that ever been true?


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> why does ESPN say the knicks are great they are going to the finals and stuff like that and yet they suck. just check their record.
> 
> P.S someone just kill steaven a smith. what an Ahole, his prediction are that hornets and knicks going to conferece finals LOL


*
lol @ Knicks vs. Hornets Eastern Conference Finals.

Steven A. Smith gets on my last nerve.
*


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

In a related note Steven Smith does suck. He is annoying, he shouts over people, and for the most part his opinions make no sense. 

I'll never forget his " The cavs are going nowhere with Z" diatribe. You can tell his knowledge of basketball is very limited.

I just pray that someday Bill will come in a little drunk and punch him, or Greg anthony.




Did anyone else just see that we are the champions ad for viagra? What a way to exemplify the human spirti ( Maddox)


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They're hyped because they got Marbury. Marbury can play in the playoffs, and it's the East. This season looked like "Here we go again" and the Knicks would just go through the motions.

Now they have Marbury, a new coach, and Sheed coming but it's the east so they could make a run in the playoffs.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Mmmm Marbury has demonstrated that he's dangerous come playoff time, even against a team with a stronger post-presence. He creates migraines for weaker guards, something that comes to the surface in a seven game series. And I guess the thought is that veteran players do better in the playoffs, and NY has a handfull.

I don't think they have the chemistry or heart to go far.


----------

